# Size 20 Catwalk Model



## Jane (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...70&ico=Homepage&icl=TabModule&icc=picbox&ct=5


----------



## missaf (Oct 4, 2006)

A nice thread about this here:  

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=247722#post247722


----------



## Jane (Oct 4, 2006)

missaf said:


> A nice thread about this here:
> 
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=247722#post247722


Thx, missaf.


----------



## dan (Oct 4, 2006)

Sexy model...We need more of this in the mainstream.,and put the billion dollar diet industry out of business,,,


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 4, 2006)

The thing I loved about that picture is not only is she a big hot model, but she has the "get out of my way you skinny biatch" look.  haha If I ever had the chance to get on a runway with girls of size zero around me I would take it in a heartbeat. The confidence she exuberates in the photo gives so much more of an attractive quality to her than the small girls who normally walk down the runway with a blank stare. 2 thumbs up for me hardcore!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 4, 2006)

Ahhh yes, our loverly Velvet. I hope she can get a regular internet connection back and share with us on a more regular basis... but it's at least nice the press it keeping a wide angle on her.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 4, 2006)

That is so, so awesome. I am such a Velvet fan.

She modeled in a John Galliano show last year too... somewhere there's a thread.. This is way better though because Galliano had a freak show theme and Gaultier is making a statement that fat girls can be beautiful (that's what I'm saying anyway).  This makes me want to run out and buy his perfume again (since I'm too fat for all his clothes and too poor for his accessories..


----------



## dan (Oct 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhh yes, our loverly Velvet. I hope she can get a regular internet connection back and share with us on a more regular basis... but it's at least nice the press it keeping a wide angle on her.


 That's Our Velvet??/ I didn't recognize her, and she looks really fantastic...She made Drudge all day...


----------



## formerking (Oct 7, 2006)

I saw Velvet on TV doing the catwalk. She looked absolutely fabulous. Her thighs! If such a sight does not lure a FA out of the closet, then he'd be better locked up in it forever.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow,this is over in Paris?If this was the U.S. she would be ridiculed all over t.v.
She does have a very smug look about her as if to say" Yeah I'm big,but so what!" Good for her,and the fashion industry,maybe things are beginning to change.


----------



## metalheadFA (Oct 7, 2006)

I noticed the comments were of a predictable Daily Mail variety. A very beautiful women!


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 7, 2006)

I saw Velvet doing the runway thing on Entertainment Tonight last night! I friggin' freaked, especially since they gave this story such a big build-up throughout the show. I flipped my wig when I saw that they were talkin' about Velvet! I joined her Yahoo Club like five years ago! She's always wreaked of self-confidence like no one I've ever seen. And what a pair of hips she's grown!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 7, 2006)

I LOVE Velvet too! I have seen her on several programs this week. Not only did they show a clip of her new show, but they also showed a clip from the one she did with John Galliano. It's funny to hear so many of them call her a size 20....lol...she is such a beautiful 28, and that shape!! OMG!:wubu: 

I remember the first time I saw her. I came across her pic in a yahoo group about 4 yrs ago. She was standing on a fire escape in what looked like NYC wearing some black tights, sexy shoes and a I heart NY tshirt. She was so sexy, had so much attitude and that face, those hips....lol. I loved her right away! I am very happy for her and hope she does get back online and can share more with us soon!:wubu:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 8, 2006)

I hope this is just the start! 

I cannot imagine that non-FAs do not recognize the beauty of this woman. She is very attractive. 
On a second note, most fashion designers are gay. I'v nothing against gays, but do they recognize the beauty of a woman?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Jane! 
Velvet




Jane said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...70&ico=Homepage&icl=TabModule&icc=picbox&ct=5


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

Grazia mille  



missaf said:


> A nice thread about this here:
> 
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=247722#post247722


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

Here here!!!:bow: 




dan said:


> Sexy model...We need more of this in the mainstream.,and put the billion dollar diet industry out of business,,,


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

Woohoo thanks abunch!:smitten: 




BigCutieSasha said:


> The thing I loved about that picture is not only is she a big hot model, but she has the "get out of my way you skinny biatch" look.  haha If I ever had the chance to get on a runway with girls of size zero around me I would take it in a heartbeat. The confidence she exuberates in the photo gives so much more of an attractive quality to her than the small girls who normally walk down the runway with a blank stare. 2 thumbs up for me hardcore!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 8, 2006)

It's always a pleasure to see you in action, dear Velvet.  

You looked amazing and bravo to you.

Women are indeed gorgeous at ALL sizes.


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

AnnMarie, I am STILL at the internet cafe, ugh!
France is quite a struggle when it comes to things that seem easy in the States, so someday I hope soon I can better respond.
xo
V

]Ahhh yes, our loverly Velvet. I hope she can get a regular internet connection back and share with us on a more regular basis... but it's at least nice the press it keeping a wide angle on her. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

lol 
Thanks babe!!!:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 
Well, if you have the bucks to shell out for his haute couture line you can always pick up whatever of his threads you dig.
XO
Velvet




ThatFatGirl said:


> That is so, so awesome. I am such a Velvet fan.
> 
> She modeled in a John Galliano show last year too... somewhere there's a thread.. This is way better though because Galliano had a freak show theme and Gaultier is making a statement that fat girls can be beautiful (that's what I'm saying anyway).  This makes me want to run out and buy his perfume again (since I'm too fat for all his clothes and too poor for his accessories..


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks!
What is this Drudge anyway???




dan said:


> That's Our Velvet??/ I didn't recognize her, and she looks really fantastic...She made Drudge all day...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

lol Thats mighty kind of you Formerking!
Id be proud to pull FAs out 

I saw Velvet on TV doing the catwalk. She looked absolutely fabulous. Her thighs! If such a sight does not lure a FA out of the closet, then he'd be better locked up in it forever.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

lol I dont doupt that I am being ridiculed in various parts of the world at large with all the press this has got...
http://cultureetloisirs.france2.fr/mode/actu/24879631-fr.php (voir videos)

http://www.public.fr/data/articles/9419/image0.jpg

http://tinyurl.com/flh8z

http://cbs2.com/local/local_story_277151946.html

http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/10/03/...nce_Fashion.php

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2004070...6460207,00.html

http://blogs.smh.com.au/entertainment/arch...son/006613.html

http://www.etonline.com/celebrities/spotli...7375/index.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...70&ico=Homepage&icl=TabModule&icc=picbox&ct=5

http://www.accesshollywood.com/style/

http://www.foxnews.com/video/index.html

But I have received just as many accolades and its allowed me the possibility of speaking about my ideas on fat etc.
As to the smug look I was directed by JPG to, "Be the diva you are!" and sport mass amounts of attitude, voila! 





BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Wow,this is over in Paris?If this was the U.S. she would be ridiculed all over t.v.
> She does have a very smug look about her as if to say" Yeah I'm big,but so what!" Good for her,and the fashion industry,maybe things are beginning to change.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

Which comments?




metalheadFA said:


> I noticed the comments were of a predictable Daily Mail variety. A very beautiful women!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

lol Glad you dig the hips and thanks for the sweet words Les!
Part two is Monday!
 




Les Toil said:


> I saw Velvet doing the runway thing on Entertainment Tonight last night! I friggin' freaked, especially since they gave this story such a big build-up throughout the show. I flipped my wig when I saw that they were talkin' about Velvet! I joined her Yahoo Club like five years ago! She's always wreaked of self-confidence like no one I've ever seen. And what a pair of hips she's grown!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

lol I know, a size 20? since when????
You are the absolute sweetest Debbie, you truely are!
Thank you so much for your support and positive attitude!!!
XO
Velvet


DebbieBBW said:


> I LOVE Velvet too! I have seen her on several programs this week. Not only did they show a clip of her new show, but they also showed a clip from the one she did with John Galliano. It's funny to hear so many of them call her a size 20....lol...she is such a beautiful 28, and that shape!! OMG!:wubu:
> 
> I remember the first time I saw her. I came across her pic in a yahoo group about 4 yrs ago. She was standing on a fire escape in what looked like NYC wearing some black tights, sexy shoes and a I heart NY tshirt. She was so sexy, had so much attitude and that face, those hips....lol. I loved her right away! I am very happy for her and hope she does get back online and can share more with us soon!:wubu:


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2006)

I think people are people, gay or straight they have their own notions of beauty but the majority of people dont stop to take into account how much the daily images which we are confronted with, be it on tv, or on a billboard, or a mag, or in a store, we are constantly faced with images which by virtue of their abundance color our notions of what we see as beauty.So my little jaunt down a runway seems so earthshattering because when exactly do we ever see someone of my size included, be it on a runway, tv or mag? Unless its a 'before' pic in a diet ad the chances are rare indeed.






GeorgeNL said:


> I hope this is just the start!
> 
> I cannot imagine that non-FAs do not recognize the beauty of this woman. She is very attractive.
> On a second note, most fashion designers are gay. I'v nothing against gays, but do they recognize the beauty of a woman?


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 8, 2006)

:kiss2:


Velvet said:


> lol I know, a size 20? since when????
> You are the absolute sweetest Debbie, you truely are!
> Thank you so much for your support and positive attitude!!!
> XO
> Velvet




Oh you are so welcome! I'm just so happy to know you, even if just online. What ur doing for big girls will go down in history! Not to mention what a sweetheart you are!

My prediction is that other designers will catch on to all this attention and start to do the same! I can't wait to see/hear about Monday!


----------



## rainyday (Oct 8, 2006)

I love the attitude in those catwalk pictures. How was your presence received by the other models in the show?


----------



## dan (Oct 8, 2006)

Velvet said:


> Thanks!
> What is this Drudge anyway???


 Velvet Matt Drudge has the most popular News website on planet Earth,and your sexy body was on it for a day,,all news rooms,including the NYT's follow it..here it is..http://www.drudgereport.com/ Au revoir....


----------



## love dubh (Oct 8, 2006)

I have to play the devil's advocate! I can't help it! Flames away!

But.........*drum roll*

Does anyone here believe that Gautier sincerely believes in using plus size models and, in doing so, supporting a Size Acceptence movement that he may or may not know exists? I mean, if he REALLY thought that all women, of all sizes, were beautiful and worthy of the runway, why not use more plus size models? Hell, why not use women of ALL sizes? It seems like he's just looking for fawning by using a token model at a time where the fashion industry is FINALLY being scrutinized for their "participation" in, and effect on society and culture. He's evading the guillotine, just barely, by going "But look! I'm using a SIZE 20 model! Look! I'm progressive!" 

It's token integration, really. Minimalism. It's being pushed to do something for fear of retribution or humiliation by an observer, not action out of any genuine, progressive mindset. 

I don't know if AFG got to this yet...Or I'm just a huge asshole who had to rain on everyone's parade because I just couldn't NOT ask! I'm that cynical!

**Please don't miscontrue me to mean something along the lines of this trash by commentators on The Daily Mail: 


> "If Mr Gaultier was trying to make a point the only thing that he achieved is to show how an adult can behave like a little silly boy. That's not an average size, that's being ridiculous and probably the model was feeling quite embarrassed too."


***


----------



## panhype (Oct 9, 2006)

I dunno why people always have to turn things around and look at them from the other site of the tunnel. Like Candye Kane did, most prominently.

Of course JPG didn't become a Size Acceptance advocat overnight. He hired Velvet *mainly because she is Velvet*, that's at least my understanding. But doing so he created - intentionally or not - a huge momentum, for himself to begin with, but also for Velvet and for the Size Acceptance movement, indirectly. And that's a very very positive effect. I mean Velvet got all that media attention and could bring, on prime time tv (!!), her (very well spoken) perspective across. That's friggin huge !!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2006)

You are too kind! Shame I never met you when I hit Texas.
Well, JPG has used loads of different types in the past, bbws included, and of course John Galliano was the first to use me, use me, use me big fashion boyszzz!!!
lol
Kisses,
Velvet




DebbieBBW said:


> :kiss2:
> 
> 
> Oh you are so welcome! I'm just so happy to know you, even if just online. What ur doing for big girls will go down in history! Not to mention what a sweetheart you are!
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, my instructions were to BE THE DIVA YOU ARE!? lol So that was fairly easy esp as the audience was screaming with glee.
The other models are lots of fun, we had a blast!




rainyday said:


> I love the attitude in those catwalk pictures. How was your presence received by the other models in the show?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2006)

Get outta town!?! Serious? Well hot dayum thats fun!
Thanks for enlightening me Sunshine, it looks like a great site, props to Mr Drudge:kiss2: 






dan said:


> Velvet Matt Drudge has the most popular News website on planet Earth,and your sexy body was on it for a day,,all news rooms,including the NYT's follow it..here it is..http://www.drudgereport.com/ Au revoir....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey Marie,
You need to look into JPGs past models before dissing him, he was in fact, one of the first to ever put a bbw on the runway BACK IN THE 1980s!!! Cocaine thin time- he had a bbw on the runway, he also has used alot of 'ethnic' models for lack of a better term, before others did. Last year you see him using Crystal Renn, a more average size model for all those judging him for using a genuinely fat fat model.
Its amusing to me Americans take on this being a stunt, when here in Paris its not that 'big a deal. Honestly, it could be since John Galliano already used me (and other bbws, short and old people), or it could be that since the debate over the Spainish too thin model bann was dismissed by all here, there is no immediate connection for them. There was very minimal talk about it in comparison to America, who automaticly assumes that JPG was responding to this.
He wasnt even looking for a hugely fat chick, the other 2 models that went to the call were like size 16 at best! What he responded to, and what he seemed curious about, were my efforts to question modern beauty ethic which my portfolio addresses, as well as my notion that everyone is beautiful and the lack of diversity negitively effects so many women whether thin or fat. Having seen from my book that I genuinely love my body and have no problem showing it, he asked if Id be comfortable wearing something revealing, and of course I would be , (all that he showed anyway were my hips, what a scandal, not). 
The reality is as Pan Hype insinuates, he and I got on great, we talked, we exchanged opinions, we lunched, the idea I was 'used' or that JPG would ever need to resort to such cheap tactics is laughable, as is any purported 'fear or humiliation':doh: His having taken such action in using me took balls, since the vast majority of haute couture milleau he deals with, who have the money to buy his creations, his bread and butter, would be against such drastic measures as my happy hips parading on out there in all their glory. 
The man is a genuis! And he is and has been progressive for 30 years now.
You are welcome to your opinion, just let it be an educated one 
Velvet



maire dubh said:


> I have to play the devil's advocate! I can't help it! Flames away!
> 
> But.........*drum roll*
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2006)

:kiss2: :kiss2: 
THANK YOU!!!!!
Very much appreciate your defending me and pointing out the seemingly obvious.
You are a doll!:smitten: 
XO
V




panhype said:


> I dunno why people always have to turn things around and look at them from the other site of the tunnel. Like Candye Kane did, most prominently.
> 
> Of course JPG didn't become a Size Acceptance advocat overnight. He hired Velvet *mainly because she is Velvet*, that's at least my understanding. But doing so he created - intentionally or not - a huge momentum, for himself to begin with, but also for Velvet and for the Size Acceptance movement, indirectly. And that's a very very positive effect. I mean Velvet got all that media attention and could bring, on prime time tv (!!), her (very well spoken) perspective across. That's friggin huge !!!


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 12, 2006)

Well I have to say Velvet I can't wait for you to write a book! What a inspiration it will be. I know only too well you need a thicker than thick skin to be plus size in the media. I have my own fair share of haters, but you know what I simply smile (occasionally I stick my nose up LOL) and keep doing what I'm doing. It's not easy - but with more designers like JPG using plus size ladies size acceptance evolution will come. 
Can't wait to hear of more of your adventures 
Vanessa :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## James (Oct 12, 2006)

Velvet said:


> As to the smug look I was directed by JPG to, "Be the diva you are!" and sport mass amounts of attitude, voila!



that is pretty damn cool...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey Vanessa,
Nice to meet you!
Thanks for the kind words of encouragement.
Writing a book could be great fun!
Best to you,
Velvet


*


Vanessa said:


> Well I have to say Velvet I can't wait for you to write a book! What a inspiration it will be. I know only too well you need a thicker than thick skin to be plus size in the media. I have my own fair share of haters, but you know what I simply smile (occasionally I stick my nose up LOL) and keep doing what I'm doing. It's not easy - but with more designers like JPG using plus size ladies size acceptance evolution will come.
> Can't wait to hear of more of your adventures
> Vanessa :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2006)

lol Yeah gotta love those instructions, lol 




James said:


> that is pretty damn cool...


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Velvet, It was such a joy to see a 'woman of size' on the runway and featured on the entertainment shows. I am so proud of you. You truly are an inspiration to fat and thin women alike. Confidenece and attitude! I wish you continual good luck!

~Gayle~


----------



## Velvet (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Gayle,
Thanks so much!
Its wonderful to hear that you were in any way inspired by my jaunt down the runway, it makes it all worthwhile!
Keep your eyes peeled on ENTERTAINMENT TONIGHT as theres MORE to come!
X aLL THE BEST TO you O
V





BigBawdyDame said:


> Hi Velvet, It was such a joy to see a 'woman of size' on the runway and featured on the entertainment shows. I am so proud of you. You truly are an inspiration to fat and thin women alike. Confidenece and attitude! I wish you continual good luck!
> 
> ~Gayle~


----------

